# Problems with Partitions.. CM7 SD boot



## MuGGzy (Sep 11, 2011)

I am using an 8GB sd card to boot into CM7. I have checked the partitions and there is the "boot" partition which is really small, then a 1GB Nook Color partition, and a 5GB CM7 Partition.

I am not too concerned about moving partition sizes and such, I know there is some wasted space in there but I just want it to be stable rather than nit picking for space etc.

The problem is that when I am installing Android apps it comes up and tells me I am out of space. This doesn't make sense because both partitions are huge and I only have 1-2 apps installed and TONS of free space.

How can I get it to realize there is a ton of room?
Most android settings refer to saving "on the phone" or "on the SD" and I am not really sure which partition the OS thinks is "the phone".


----------



## Wifflepig (Oct 23, 2011)

Android thinks "on the phone" as being your linux partition, where all the goodies are. "On the SD/card" is obviously on your SD card (and where you should put all your apps that you can). Since you're never pulling out your SD card (being an SD boot) - you don't have to worry about "these apps need the SD in to run" situations (why widgets can't be on SD cards on phones).

You have the blue-dot NC, where they switched around the partitions. Older NCs had them reversed. There *are* tools for resizing your partitions, XDA threads for NC are full of info on this.


----------

